# Three Rustic Benches



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are some one hour benches. Two are Cedar of which only one has an oil finish. The third is Oak and this one takes about two hours to make instead of one, because it is not as soft as the cedar and there is more time sanding and planing. I have recently made quite a few of these and they were all bought up by another vendor at a local show. I need to start selling these for more than I have been asking for them.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool looking stuff. I don't get to do as much furniture stuff as I'd like.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Beauties.

Gerry


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Beautiful benches! What are they 36 - 48" long? If you don't mind me asking, what do you sell them for?*

*Trappeur*


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Tree bones, I especially like the oak bench. I would be very interested to see more of your projects.
Rustick


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I have seen a few of these and I really like 'em. Nice work!!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's a crying shame wood like that goes to waste around here (I recognize it, mill slab ). I bet this week alone 4000 lbs of potential "rustic benches" got hauled off for free firewood. Oak (red and white), osage, walnut, honeylocust, hard maple,cherry... I read one time a pen blanks weighs 1/10 lb, so that is 40,000 potential pen blanks. In a WEEKS worth of milling grade lumber. If there was a turners club here close they would have a field day too. It makes me sad, but I don't have time to mess with that stuff. I wish I knew someone who did, I would save it all back and let them have at it to sell/use whatever. I live in town (zoned commercial) and the pile just has to be cleaned, free firewood is the way I do it. (the picture is one days slab, firewood guys cleaned it the day before)


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a lot of potential furniture in that firewood pile. How sad.

Gerry


----------



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

Trappeur: I sell the cedar benches for $60.00 and the Oak for $150.00 and they are 36" long, 15" tall.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

wow beautiful work!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I really need to find some Mill slab....... Maybe a trip out to the Amish.........


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Great prices, especially for the cedar ones for 60.00. Geesh, if you weren't so far away in California I would order a half of dozen of them for my store but shipping would be a killer....Great job!*

*Trappeur*


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I came across a few nice size slabs over the weekend. I was thinking about making one for myself. What kind of joinery did you use for the legs and bench seat?


----------



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

LaurelLaneWoodWorks said:


> I came across a few nice size slabs over the weekend. I was thinking about making one for myself. What kind of joinery did you use for the legs and bench seat?


I use pocket holes, screws and glue with tight joints (under side) and have been using this method for many years with good results.


----------

